# Εγκαταστάσεις > Επίγεια & Δορυφορική Λήψη > Δέκτες MPEG4 >  >  Ενα τηλεχειριστήριο

## hemer76

Καλησπέρα, υπάρχει περίπτωση να υπάρχει τηλεχειριστήριο που να μπορεί να  λειτουργεί ταυτόχρονα τηλεόραση Toshiba 32", ,αποκωδικοποιητή mpeg4 Crypto και όχι απαραιτητα DVD;
Προϋπόθεση βασική να ενεργοποιείτε και να λειτουργεί απλα, χωρίς να ζητάει κωδικούς γιατί θα χρησιμοποιείται από ηλικιωμένους.

----------


## xsterg

ναι υπαρχει. αλλα δεν κανει για την χρηση που το θελεις. δυστυχως για ηλικιωμενο θα πρεπει να παρεις νεα τηλεοραση που να εχει ενα τηλεχειριστηριο.

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Υπάρχουν στην αγορά πολυ χειριστήρια και βγήκαν γιαυτό το σκοπό 
Πρέπει εσύ να το ρυθμίσεις να ανοιγοκλείνει μόνο τη TV και να κάνει τα υπόλοιπα (αλλαγή καναλιού και ήχο ) από τον αποκοδικοποιητή
Στο Ηράκλειο το πουλάνε στα καταστήματα που έχουν τους αποκοδικοποιητές 

10ευρω κάνει 

Πριν από 1 χρόνο που ήρθε εδώ το ψηφιακό είχα φέρει και εγώ  για τους παππούδες

----------


## angel_grig

Προτεινω το USB 300 της Τele.Aν και τα περισσοτερα προιοντα της ειναι φολες το συγκεκριμενο ειναι πολυ καλο και προγραμματιζεται μεσω USB.To ετοιμαζεις και τους το δινεις.

----------

